# Received My Wounded Woody!!



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Received My Wounded Woody decoy and READY to Try it Out!! Pics Soon I hope! Any Suggestions Most of the Places I have to Hunt I can only see approx 50 to a hundred yards at most. Should the decoy face toward or away from me, or does it matter? I know what I want to try but want to hear from You Guys.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey as bad as I feel about your woody being wounded, keep it to yourself dude


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Youch! Harsh!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

coyotejon said:


> Hey as bad as I feel about your woody being wounded, keep it to yourself dude


Bwahahahaa, Somebody had to say it!


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Sorry Reid I just couldn't resist Back to your original question though I have not actually used decoy's all that much. The only thing I have noticed when using decoy's is that I tend to get a lot more crows a lot closer, they all gang up in the trees and caw away. When not using a decoy it seems I get more like one or two crows coming in from tree to tree just kind of checking things out.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

coyotejon said:


> Hey as bad as I feel about your woody being wounded, keep it to yourself dude


That's too funny..... But true.

As for the decoy I don't think it matters which way it faces. I've put my mojo out to the side of me, in front of me, and in back where ever I can put it where it will be visible. Put your e-caller next to it though, no matter where you choose, as a decoy in one place and a caller in another doesn't work as well when they get close.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

I like hanging mine from a branch about 30 yards out, most of the time to one side, that way, i dont have to try and miss hitting my decoy. As for the crows. I have never had a crow come in on my woodpecker sets, chicken hawks tend to like them though. i keep volume very low. Hanging it from a branch just adds that much more movement with the wind making it turn and move. Good luck I love mine.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey You dont tell anyone about my wounded Woody and I wont LOL... Got a bobcat today hope to download pics in a bit!


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Let's see it! Nice!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

What is predator hunting cumming too. Wounded woodies ,mojos, lip squeaks ,happy jacks ?Whats next banging bunnies?


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

lol rowdy!! You so Crazy!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Never used decoy's but as for crows, ravens, they all go hand in hand with yotes, if they gather up in some tree's close to the decoy the yotes will come to investigate as they all share the same food sources, have seen it many times with wolves up north, I would set it close to a tree line or fence line with tree's along it, not too close as they might come charging out.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Just don't drop it. You might end up with a bent 'pecker.......


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

hassell said:


> Never used decoy's but as for crows, ravens, they all go hand in hand with yotes, if they gather up in some tree's close to the decoy the yotes will come to investigate as they all share the same food sources, have seen it many times with wolves up north, I would set it close to a tree line or fence line with tree's along it, not too close as they might come charging out.


Good points hassell !


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

hassell said:


> Never used decoy's but as for crows, ravens, they all go hand in hand with yotes, if they gather up in some tree's close to the decoy the yotes will come to investigate as they all share the same food sources, have seen it many times with wolves up north, I would set it close to a tree line or fence line with tree's along it, not too close as they might come charging out.


Sound advice right there! Just shot you some reputation for that one (never even used it until tonight







) It's the little sheriff's badge under a post in case anyone is curious.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Congrats on your cat.

Sorry about your pecker.

What does Lisa think about it ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I assume you mean the cat ? Right?


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh she thought the cat was cool!!! I will just remain MUM on the Other LOL!! She Sure Liked the Decoy LOL!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ha...well keep her happy too !

I still think cat slippers would be a real plus for her..!

I know of a place that makes just about anything you want out of your fur, in case you are interested .


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I assume you mean the cat ? Right?


Of course !


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

OK OAC I will keep that in mind!


----------

